# Droid Razr MAXX HD Not Recognized



## michaelmcd33 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello there! 

I've recently purchased a Droid Razr MAXX HD and have been since, however, whenever I plug the phone into my computer I get a message saying that Windows does not recognize the device.

I've checked the phone's settings, and it's set for MTP. I've also tried every USB port on my laptop, but I still keep getting the message. What else can I do to make Windows recognize my phone? 

Thanks.


----------

